# DCC Dungeon Crawl Classics Troy, MI



## Silver Beetle (Aug 21, 2019)

Looking for players for a Dungeon Crawl Classics group to kickoff on Saturday, October 5.
I would the Judge (GM/DM) and hosting at my house in Troy (16 mile and Dequindre).
Game sessions would be every other Saturday from 1-5 pm.


----------



## Thengine (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm interested and I live right around the corner. email me at thengine at gmail dot com.


----------



## Silver Beetle (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking for players for a Dungeon Crawl Classics group to kickoff Saturday, October 5 from 1-5 pm. I will be hosting at my house in Troy (16 mile and Dequindre).

Here is a little about Dungeon Crawl Classics:

It captures the magic of the first time you discovered and played Dungeons & Dragons.

It is the current versions of Dungeons & Dragons and Pathfinder striped back down to the core rules.

It is D20 based. It does use Zocchi dice to add excitement and interest to the game.

It captures the feel and excitement of the Appendix N authors and stories that inspired Dungeons & Dragons.

It is not Dungeons & Dragons 1st or 2nd edition. It is not an OSR retro clone.

The idea of DCC is to make character creation and game play faster and smoother for adults with busy lives: work, relationships, pets, etc.

It is equal parts action, exploration and problem solving.

It makes magic magical, unexpected and interesting again.

It only goes from levels 0-6, but there’s a reason for that.

It is not a game for players who like to spend hours pouring over rulebooks and SRD sites to build their characters and level up their characters.

It is not a game for power gamers and min/maxers.

It is a game for people who want to get together and go on memorable adventures.

If this sounds like fun then give me a reply below or message me.


----------



## Randomthoughts (Sep 19, 2019)

Located in the Troy area as well. I’m interested.


----------

